# Salt and African Cichlids



## upthecreek

Hi All,

Just got back from a lfs that had a nice selection of africans and was told they always put salt in their tanks.

At present I do not add salt and am wondering if I should start.

Let me know what you have learned through exp.

The main rational I have heard for adding salt is it stimulates the slim coat making the fish more resistant to illness.


----------



## ashilli48

they enjoy a little. Lake Malawi has a bit in it, not sure how much. Not marine of course. Avoid the overpriced "aquarium" salt and get some cheap Kosher salt. Then find out a good quantity. I haven't done it in years (don't have malawi) so don't remember the dosage.

NEVER saw ich the whole time I used it for sure!


----------



## Number6

Rift Lake cichlids are very salt tolerant, but whether they need a little or like a little is not agreed upon. 
Personally, I find my tanks to be healthier without extra NaCl added, but I do know that some fish keepers have reported the opposite. I would guess that it depends on your tap water...

A general word of caution... it can be foolish to add anything to your tank that you do not or cannot measure for... 
my 2 cents


----------



## upthecreek

Thanks guys,

I posted this on 2 forums and most seem to feel its a decision left up to the individual.

As of now my tank has been setup for 3 years and appear to be happy active and have spawned so thinking of leaving well enough alone.


----------



## paullyrj21

i have a 65 all mbuna tank and first started adding salt with the first initital setup at 2-3 tablespoon per gallon.

Now i only add it when I add new fish. in the same amount

agree with ash in that *** never had a problem with ich in my tank


----------



## ashilli48

just beware the salt creep...it gets everywhere!


----------



## Number6

paullyrj21 said:


> agree with ash in that I've never had a problem with ich in my tank


and I've never had a problem with Ich in my tanks without salt... even when buying fish wit visible Ich on them... 
:thumb:


----------



## ashilli48

I must add to my ich comment and state that my fish room is in my garage and even in the winter months with a space heater the tank temps stay pretty high. Basically I present a pretty intolerable living invironment for the ich monster.


----------



## meaka17

I did alot of research on this topic when I was setting up my tanks. I have been using 1 table spoon of epson salt 1 teaspoon baking soda 1 teaspoon of marine salt per 5 gallons. I replace the salt when doing a water change but not when I top off the tank due to evaporation. I have never lost any fish due to disease and my Germans and OB's breed like mad.


----------



## HDrydr

I put salt in my 55 every time I do a water change I've always done it. My Africans seem to really like it they swim right to it and let it go over their bodies... I do it for the disease control and coating. Don't really measure sorry..


----------



## pnjones71

If u do decide to use salt Seachem makes a Cichlids lake salt that replicates the natural African rift lake environment.


----------



## LKO316

Don't fix it if aren't broken


----------



## TheOriginalFuzzy

pnjones71 said:


> If u do decide to use salt Seachem makes a Cichlids lake salt that replicates the natural African rift lake environment.


I use seachem's cichlid salt, malawi buffer, and cichlid trace... as to whether the salt is NEEDED, I can't say but I never used it with my tanks before and had problems with water quality and disease... the malawi tank has had the seachem products almost from the beginning and I have happy, healthy, horny little fish... I think the answer you're looking fo is it's up to you if you use it or not, but if you do make sure you measure and use it properly...


----------



## Steffano2

I only add salt (Kosher Salt) if I have a bout of Ick at the rate of 2 T per 5 gallons. Agreed the salt will crystalize where any water evaporates, so you will get salt on your hoods and so forth.


----------



## 24Tropheus

http://malawicichlids.com/mw01011.htm

As you can see Na Cl is in all Lakes water but at a very low concentration and is different from lake to lake.

Yes they can stand a lot more than this but regular use above lake levels is linked with some diseases and long term health problems eg dropsy.

Yes it is useful for treating diseases (and makes poor water less toxic, nitrites particularly) but even ich can become salt tollerant. (Even Marine fish can get ich)

Use with caution when you have a problem and only use regularly if your tap water is low in Na Cl.

Mine already has too much. :wink:

For dealers its a different rational. The fish should only be in their tanks for a while and anything to reduce sort term problems is wellcome.

However, I would prefer to buy from a shop that treated its African cichlids with more modern treatments than salt. And kept different lake cichlids in different systems and water depending on thier needs not the shops.

All the best James


----------



## DJRansome

No salt of any kind here and no ich in 7 years, knock on wood. :dancing:


----------



## Number6

this is a 2 year old thread and I haven't changed my opinion on salt... opcorn: 
:thumb:


----------



## jungleval

Just recovered my Cichs frm ICK invasion..2 weeks of treatment. Guess wont hurt to add some per recommendation.


----------



## Happy1892

24Tropheus said:


> http://malawicichlids.com/mw01011.htm
> Yes it is useful for treating diseases (and makes poor water less toxic, nitrites particularly) but even ich can become salt tollerant. (Even Marine fish can get ich)


The Marine Ich is caused by a different protozoan parasite than the Freshwater Ich.
Freshwater Ich (Ichthyophthirius multifiliis):
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ichthyoph ... ultifiliis
Marine Ich (Cryptocaryon irritans):
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryptocaryon
Doesn't mean that Freshwater Ich can't get salt tolerant (I don't know if it can be or can't).


----------



## timcatfish

I have always used it cause it is supposed to help as a buffer for ph level.


----------



## DJRansome

Baking soda (also a salt) is very effective as a buffer if needed, and does not have the other side effects of NaCl.


----------

